# B14 Sideskirts



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

What are my options?
I need 4 door sideskirts, and I want a clean smooth look. Something along the lines of OEM SER sides. Can I get 4door sentra SER skirts anywhere? or just 200sx ser?
I have the stock 99 bumper, but i really need sideskirts to complete the lines of the car. Any websites or pics would be a big help.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

the SE-L has four door side skirts... beat one of those for them....


----------



## PHILLY-KID (Jun 28, 2002)

I think you can get the stock SE-L sideskirts from the dealer but its gonna be costy. They are shipped in 4 pieces I think and then you have to pay to get them painted. Try mossy performance and ask for Greg V. He might be able to get you a good price on the pieces


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

if u want stock looking ones... for a 4dr, the se-l skirts are best....if u like the se-r skirts, u can buy them, but then a shop would have to custom mold them onto the car and extend them, but thats work.......and like mentioned before, u will have to paint the parts....


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

there arent too many if not ANY options 4 oem looking side skirts. besides the SE skirts... ur outta luck... trust me, i KNOW i wonder if there are any cars out there that have skirts that almost fit our b14's?? maybe the corolla S, protege?????


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

Cool, I'll check with my Uncle about the SE-L skirts (PS - He owns a nissan/mitsubishi dealership) so I can get them at cost. I may even be able to get them painted there.


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

can somebody post pics of an se-l or at least the sideskirts? Please


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

heh, let us know the price


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

check the members ride area for pics of an SE-L.... i just saw one yesterday in there


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

here u go


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.....damn i like that green. theres 2 around here with that color.

nice lookin car whiteb14


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

Slayer2003 said:


> *.....damn i like that green. theres 2 around here with that color.
> 
> nice lookin car whiteb14 *


that green car isnt mine... i wish it was though.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

before SE-L skirts...










after SE-L skirts....


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

thanks guys, i'm sold


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

DryBoy said:


> *before SE-L skirts...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i want em .....


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

B14GEE said:


> *i want em ..... *


dont we all


----------



## Sentra96816 (Aug 23, 2003)

I think thesae Se-l sideskirts are the way to go, however I got quoted for these Se-l Skirts from Greg V. at Mossy performance for $330 !! I thought that was crazy, is this the going price these days??Or do they just mark this up like mad because these are one of the very few skirts that actually look good for the B14s???


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

I went to the dealer and they said they didn't have this part. He was looking under accessories, maybe he should have been looking under replacement parts?


----------



## Sentra96816 (Aug 23, 2003)

tkvtec, I think they only make tHe SE-L sideskirts for the 1999 SE-L (i know, its kind of self-explanatory) but i just wanted to make sure that you're prepared for the next time you go to the "stealership", so just in case he doesn't know what he's looking for, he can only look at the 1999 B14 and concentrate on that year,(so his head doesnt get sore looking for it..) I just don't want anyone of my fellow B14 Enthusiasts, to get :banhump: in any way!!!


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

im not absolutely sure but i think that mossy p charges 330 because they are already painted. all you would need to do is install them on your car


----------



## Sentra96816 (Aug 23, 2003)

*Hey all, just got a response....*

Hey everyone...OK Greg at MossyP got back to me and the SE-L skirts are $330 without the paint  !!! I still think these Se-L skirts are sick although I think in order for me to get tem, i have to start selling my Plasma....


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

can you get a nissan part number from them?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I think Greg's priceis the best one around honestly... I got mine used and already painted black tho, it cost me 150 bucks shipped across the nation (CA to NY).


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

only reason I ask is cause I can get parts at cost at the dealership.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

They are also called rocker mouldings. I got mine for around $150 from NY to FL. But I have to paint mine, they came in blue.


----------



## Sentra96816 (Aug 23, 2003)

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: These skirts definetly rock,...I already scheduled my appointment for the plasma clinic, so after a few sessions, I should have enough to get'em...


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

think they'd match up with the front bumper of the erebuni gtr kit guys?


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Ive seen two different 200sx's with the GTR front and SE-R sides and the GTR front sits a little lower than the skirts. But its not too bad, it still looks good.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

no way they will line up at all, only thing these will line up with is the stillen aero lips.


----------



## Sentra96816 (Aug 23, 2003)

I want used sideskirts for $150 too....


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

don't we all?


----------

